# Bacon Wrapped BBQ Onion Rings



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2018)

*Bacon Wrapped BBQ Onion Rings*
Slice large onions into 1/2"+ slices, pop out interior leaving outer 2-3 rings
Coat rings with BBQ sauce and Rub, I combined the two and painted it on all at once, more efficient
Wrap in thin sliced bacon, it'll take at least two slices on average
If you like, add more sauce/rub to outside
Smoke, grill or bake at 250°-275° till bacon is rendered and has a nice bite through consistency, 1.5-2 hours
Serve hot-n-fresh


----------



## kawboy (Jul 19, 2018)

Those have become some of my regulars on the smoker. I soak in hot sauce before wrapping though.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2018)

Looks Mighty Tasty!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Tipster_621 (Jul 19, 2018)

Holy crap, those look delicious!!  Nice!


----------



## mearm (Aug 10, 2018)

Now I have to dry the drool off my shirt


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 10, 2018)

kawboy said:


> Those have become some of my regulars on the smoker. I soak in hot sauce before wrapping though.





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear





Tipster_621 said:


> Holy crap, those look delicious!!  Nice!


Oh wow, this must've been back when email notifications were all messed up.
Sorry guys, not ignoring y'all.  Thanks for the replies, compliments and likes, as always they're appreciated.
These Rings are so darned good, many thanks to Jeff for posting them up.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 10, 2018)

mearm said:


> Now I have to dry the drool off my shirt


Thanks, I have to do the same from prep to plate when making these.


----------

